# Churchgate Hotel, November 2015



## urbexdevil (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting explore this “local” one was, I was amazed to find majority of the furniture and appliances still stored inside! Unfortunately our visit was cut short after setting the alarms off one too many times, so not many picture… not that anyone actually arrived, however we thought we had pushed our luck a little too much already.

Here’s what little history I can find on the place.

Set in a 17th-century country house, this conservative hotel is 2.2 miles from Harlow Mill train station and 7.3 miles from the Rhodes Arts Complex.

The traditional rooms feature TVs, en suite bathrooms, and tea and coffeemaking equipment.

There are 8 function rooms, verdant gardens and a restaurant with garden views on-site, plus a spa and leisure centre with a gym, an indoor pool and a sauna.


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice little explore 

Did this one myself a few months back. 

Fancy a laugh? go back again and pic up one of the talking alarm unit


----------



## urbexdevil (Nov 18, 2015)

mockney reject said:


> Nice little explore
> 
> Did this one myself a few months back.
> 
> Fancy a laugh? go back again and pic up one of the talking alarm unit



Was a good one, shame we never saw all of it though...

Hmm, what happens? Lmao


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 18, 2015)

Shame everything has been moved for storage and not still in situ


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 18, 2015)

What a cool explore! Looks like they never have creased clothes there


----------



## urbexdevil (Nov 19, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> Shame everything has been moved for storage and not still in situ



There was a few rooms with everything still in there, one room still had someones change sitting in there!


----------

